# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  neuropathie

## elsvangeneijgen

Ik ben een man van 64 jaar. 6Jaar geleden darmkanker gehad.
IVM uitzaaiengen 8 maanden chemo gehad.om de 2 weken 2 dagen ziekenhuis en dan 31 uur aan het infuus.

Tengevolge van de chemo heb ik in ernstige maten poloneuropathie over gehouden.
Ik verga van de pijn ,medicein hiervoor zijn er niet het enige wat een beetje zou kunnen helpen is gebapentine.
Ik zie geen verbetering en de pijn blijft het zelfde. Nu krijg ik sinds enkele maanden hevige krampen in mijn onder benen.
Benen wegen 100 kilo en is net een blok ijs,constant steken.

Wie kan zich hierin herkennen.

Groetjes

----------


## Rbossie

Hallo,

Ik kan mij hier zeker in herkennen. Heb dit al 17 jaar inmiddels. Polyneuropathie aan beidde benen en armen. De zware benen, de ijskoude voeten die gewoon schrijnend zeer doen. Maar ook krampen, onwillekeurige spierbewegingen en het ergst van al is een zenuwpijn waar je niet bij kan blijven zitten of liggen maar lopen is natuurlijk ook geen alternatief.

Veel ziekenhuizen gezien, veel neurologen maar geen die er echt een goed middel voor had. Wat vaak gebruikt wordt en als je er tegen kunt wel eens goed kan helpen zijn antidepressiva. Klinkt gek maar die werken om het zenuwstelsel. Ik ben daar ook een tijd aan geweest. Haalt inderdaad de scherpe kanten er vanaf maar ikzelf werd er gek van in mijn hoofd en niet meer te genieten thuis.
Ik ben zelf op zoek gegaan naar oplossingen, veel medische publicaties gelezen en kwam op zo op het fenomeen neuromodulatie terecht. Een soort TENS apparaat maar dan inwendig. Zelf een professor in het Radboud gemaild, uitgelegd dat ik aan een erfelijke spierziekte lijdt waar een onderdeel die polyneuropathie van is. Deze gaf mij een naam van een neurochirurg in Amsterdam. Veel onderzoeken gehad natuurlijk, eerst een uitwendige TENS gehad en daarna hebben ze de neuromodulator bij mij ingebracht. Dat kastje is ongelofelijk. Ik voel dat blok ijs van u, ik zet het apparaat aan en het is net alsof ze in een seconde de centrale verwarming aanzetten. Het is geen tovermiddel maar google maar eens op neurostimulator. Je zult zien dat het heel veel bij diabetische polyneuropathie wordt gebruikt. 
Een ander middel dat ook goed helpt maar dat is misschien een beetje vreemd middel is het roken van een joint. Zelf ben ik daar niet van maar heb het wel een keer geprobeerd en eerlijk is eerlijk.. het hielp veel beter als al die medicijnen. Genezen kunnen ze het helaas niet en vaak neemt het per periode ook zelfs toe of breidt zich uit. Het is werkelijk een verschrikking maar omdat ik er al zoveel jaar mee te maken heb gehad weet ik tegen welke muren je op gaat lopen, dat de buitenwereld verder niet kan begrijpen wat je voelt.
Als je verder nog vragen hebt stel ze gerust.

Groet Rob

----------

